# Dating SRAM components



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I was going to order a set of 2010 SRAM Red shifters for my bike from an online retailer. I checked with one of the local LBS and found they had them on sale, with an additional 10% off tomorrow. With tax it would only be a couple of dollars more then the online retailer, and I walk out the door with them on the same day. The only thing is, the salesperson at the LBS did not know if they were the 2010 model or not. Is there a date stamp on the shifters to tell when they were made, or does it really matter if they are 2010 or 2009?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Sram did not make any changes to the 2010 units from 2009. They are the same. They might have changed the color of the box.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

I ended up calling Sram customer service and they asked for the serial number of the shifters I bought; from the serial number they told me the shifters were made in the 51st week of 2009. They also repeated what frdfandc stated, ther were no changes from 2009 to 2010. Thanks


----------

